# Accumulator sizing



## galanm (Sep 2, 2010)

If I connect an accumulator to shop water, the best flow rate I could expect would be the max flow in the shop,from the city correct? (no pump) My question is: What factors must I figure in to size an accumulator so that I can maintain pressure on 3 different demands when any of them are calling for flow? Or is there a calculation for usage from an accumulator that would be different than from the city?

Thanks, in advance for the answers or the redirection.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

How about an intro?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


130 PLUMBER said:


> How about an intro?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You need 100 gallons of capacity per fixture.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Matt said:


> You need 100 gallons of capacity per fixture.


I like to over design for better reliability and use a figure of 150 per fixture...:thumbup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I like to over design for better reliability and use a figure of 150 per fixture...:thumbup:


Yep, better safe than sorry.:yes:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

WHAT THE CRAP.....:blink:


----------

